# Klipsch icon kf26 system



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi all. Thinking about making my first purchase for HT. Local dealer has this 5.1 set for $1000 aus. Have heard them and liked them on an area that is open with store background noise. Liked them a lot. My room is 9ft wide by 15 ft deep, completely enclosed. Basically can anyone tell me if this a bad choice or go for it. (Nb. They are floor stock marked down from $2499) cheers in advance.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Edit that post. It is actually the synergy series. Oops.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Not a bad choice


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Thread no longer relevant. Didn't buy and have decided to steer away from front towers. For now.


----------

